# مطلوب معلومات حول صناعة البيتومين



## ساوتك (2 يوليو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أخواني أريد معلومات عن انواع البيتومين ومراحل تصنيعهم وما هي المواد الخام المطلوبه لصناعة البيتومين 


ارجو المساعدة جزاكم الله الف خير


----------

